# Does your dog sleep with you ?



## Baker

Guilty  my babies sleep with me everynight


----------



## Doug

Of course  
The other night I woke up to find the softest and fuzziest ear resting on my foot. It was the best feeling ever.


----------



## gmammad

Cooper has slept with us from day one, our other two did also for their whole lives.....nothing better than the snuggle time with them.:heartbeat


----------



## Tayla's Mom

No, unless we get a bigger bed.


----------



## psthornquist

Maybe when he gets older, but for now, he would just rip the bed apart.


----------



## ShadowGolden

Yup - I'll sometimes wake up to a dog head right on the pillow next to me. Normally, he wants out at the foot of the bed.


----------



## MaureenM

Both our girls sleep with us, even though I said we wouldn't let them . Finley is always the last to get up. She doesn't move until she knows breakfast is ready.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup

Penny wouldn't stay on the bed with us...she wasn't into sharing. But she didn't mind 'hot racking'...as soon as we got out, she got in. Of course she loved playing with us on the bed, just not sleeping.

Hoping the next one will. ;-)


----------



## FeatherRiverSam

Yep...Woody sleeps on the bed. I've got a California King and he manages to take up 4/5 of it. During the summer months he'll sometimes bail for the cooler bathroom floor but he's always back up on the bed when I wake up in the morning.


Pete & Woody


----------



## Claudia M

I start the nights with one on my chest and one on my legs. Then they switch around, especially when Rose does her rounds to check every bedroom.


----------



## Riley's Mom

Riley is allowed on the bed but he doesn't sleep on it every night. During the summer he rarely will get on the bed. He prefers the floor. Sometimes though as soon as my boyfriend gets up he curls up in his spot. Someday I will get a nice king size bed then there will be room for him all the time.


----------



## Mayve

Sage is allowed to cuddle with us for a while when we go to bed. I usually play some solitaire or watch the news. It seems by general consensus, hers and mine that after about a half hour she gets down and goes to her crate. So far we get up and shut the door....thinking very soon we will try leaving it open at night. Just not there yet! I like my space so does DH and so does Sage it would appear

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BriGuy

In the winter, Cookie sleeps in our bed, usually on top of my feet. She turns into a little golden donut   :


Untitled by 82Blueberry, on Flickr

In the summer, she prefers the cooler hardwood.


----------



## MelMcGarry

Yep. Tucker sleeps with us about half the time. Usually starts at the foot of the bed, then comes up sometime around 3:30 or so. As it gets colder he tends to lay on the bed for most of the night.


----------



## Brave

I normally have a Golden in bed. Boy do I miss it! I would wake up to the best cuddles ever! In the hotter months, he retires to the floor after 30 mins of bed time but always comes up again for the early morning hours. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bob Dylan

All of mine have always been allowed on our bed. Dylan, Bob, Lennon & Erica have all slept with us. Frankie preferred the dog bed!
We only have Lennon and Erica now and our Lady can't get on because of her hip dysplasia, she sleeps next to me on her bed.


----------



## Maggies mom

They do leave me a spot


----------



## Jamm

not yet! Joey's never been allowed upstairs but in our new house my bedroom will be the basement with him... so he will most definitely be allowed up on the bed


----------



## Artnlibsmom

My kids have always slept with us. Wasn't a problem when they were little, but had to go out and buy a king size bed as they got older. When Liberty's hip dysplasia started making it harder for her to get on the bed, we built her a step covered with carpet that worked nicely. Right now, Artemis is the only one in bed right now as Justice is still in his crate at night, although he was in bed while we were camping as the crate just didn't work for fitting in the camper. He did great in bed then, slept all night, didn't bother a thing.


----------



## Jennifer1

Guinness is on the bed everynight. He curls up on the pillow next to me.
Kenzie is still in her crate. I sort of like the idea of having room in the bed! I did try to let her sleep up on the bed once a week or so ago but she just wouldn't settle down. As soon as I kicked her off and put her in her crate she immediately settled and crashed. I think she thinks of the crate as her room. 
I do let her up every morning for about 1/2 hour while I'm waking up.


----------



## Wendy427

Lacey used to sleep in bed with me :smooch:


----------



## Hina

She's not allowed in the bedroom and it works for us.


----------



## Chaya

Chaya might come up for a cuddle at the beginning of the night if she's 're not too sleepy, then hop off after 30 minutes or so. Laika doesn't even bother....both of them love sleeping on our hardwood floor, winter or summer. Laika always comes up in the morning after DH leaves, and Chaya will sometimes join us if I sleep in.

We switched to a king size bed, got "pet stairs", give treats in bed - no amount of bribery can make our girls stay in bed all night with us


----------



## beemerdog

Summer slept on the bed with me every night since I got her. The first couple of weeks I kept a squeaky toy on the bed so when she woke up and played with it I knew it was time to take her out.

Now, Summer has only one rule. NEVER,NEVER, EVER get on her side of the bed or you will get a stink eye and 75 pounds of dog dropping down on top of you.


----------



## Alaska7133

Our 3 sleep in their beds in the living room. 2 of them normally in the same bed together. We keep our bedroom door shut. We like it quiet and dark. Dogs move around so much at night. We do let them sleep with us when in a tent. But with lots of bears here, it's for everyone's safety.


----------



## Megora

Yes. 

Jacks has the pillow where he lounges around my head so his face can be right next to mine. Bertie has my feet area. <- Not a big bed, but plenty of room.


----------



## Lucylulu

Not yet, but someday!


----------



## Lucky Penny

The dog and the cat both do! Love our cuddle time!


----------



## Sirfoulhook

Buddy doesn't want to sleep in the bed. I'm ok with it


----------



## Willow52

In the bedroom but not in the bed.


----------



## Katduf

O my gosh, I didn't realise that there was any other place other than the bed where they could sleep at night!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## laprincessa

Max will sometimes get up on the bed with us, but I think it's too hot for him, he usually won't stay long. If I get really upset about something, and start crying, then he'll sleep with me. But even then, he won't stay all night. I really wish he would.


----------



## Sable

Luna has slept with me since the first night I've had her 
I love it and wouldn't want it any other way 
She does wait to be invited up which I love (I didn't teach her I guess her previous owners did?) but if she gets down to get a water I find her on the floor because I was sleeping so couldn't invite her but if I wake up I just pat the bed and she jumps back up 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CStrong73

Rocket sleeps on the floor next to my daughters' bunk bed. If he had his way, he'd be in the bottom bunk with my 8 year old. And if it were up to me, I'd let him. She has a LOT of trouble settling at night and I think having Rocket on the bed would help. But DH is adamant about no dogs on the furniture. I'm not pushing it, since I consider it a victory that Rocket's allowed upstairs and free roam of the house when DH didn't want him upstairs at all.

It's really cute, my 11 year old daughter has stuffed animal versions of our Collie Bruce, who passed last year, and her pet bunny Fluffy, who passed a few months ago. They sit on the floor near the ladder to her top bunk. Every night, Rocket curls up under the ladder, right next to "Bruce" and "Fluffy".


----------



## Cody'sMom

No. Cody gives off too much heat - he's like a little furnace. He's also too snorty and snorey and the lack of consideration of where he puts his paws is appalling!


----------



## GinnyinPA

We have a queen size bed - there really isn't room for the two of us plus Ben, especially since he likes to STRETCH out. When we are camping he starts out at our feet, then works his way up next to us, then starts trying to push me over. By the time we get up, he has well over half the space, while my husband and I are squeezed together on the other side. I'll put up with that for short periods of time, not every day. Besides, I roll from side to side a lot, trying to get to sleep. That's not really compatible with a large dog.

He has a large bed next to ours, but when it's warm, he usually sleeps in the bathroom where the floor is cooler. Right now he sleeps in his bed so he can get the cool air coming in at night.


----------



## Wenderwoman

I wouldn't mind but apparently my puppy needs her space. She opts for her own bed.


----------



## Reese9

Reese has slept on the bed with us from day one. I know a lot of people argue that this is bad for training, but she never once woke us up in the middle of the night, nor did she ever potty on our bed. 

Now that she is older she is the best snuggler. She will sometimes go from her bed, to our bed during the night (I think it gets a little to hot for her on the bed), but I let her sleep where she prefers. 

I love waking up to her head on my stomach, and her wagging tail and kisses in the morning.


----------



## TheBradyBunch

We attempted to let Brady sleep with us for the first time last night. I was so happy my fiancé broke down and let him! 

Unfortunately it lasted all of 7 minutes before he was back on his bed in the living room. First he was by my feet, then he was by my face. Then he used my bum as a pillow. Once he got up and started walking circles around the bed, we figured it wasn't meant to be. Yet.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## olliversmom

Our big boy Homer used to sleep with us in our queen bed. He would take the middle and we would wake up in the morning hanging off either side while he sprawled comfortably, head on pillow in the middle.
When he got older and arthritic he couldn't get up. So we bought him a huge Orvis bed he is now buried with in our yard.
Our current darling Ollie has three beds in our room. My Alan is hair allergic, not so bad in general but would close up if sleeping in it. So, no Ollie in bed. He's fine with it and I have come to appreciate the only hairless domain in the house. Once in awhile I long to have him snuggling next to me, but we get that bodning on his living room couch.


----------



## Abbydabbydo

Mine cycle in and out. Finn snores, so I know when he is at my feet. Abby is so fluffy, I know when she is at my feet. I don't know if they high five when they switch or not. We are not much for air conditioning and leave the heat way down in the winter so in the summer they go down to their beds more and in the winter they provide needed heat. When I have insomniac moments (often) it is comforting to hear the snoring (dogs and DH,lol).


----------



## Max's Dad

Yes, Max sleeps on the bed. Sometimes he leaves room for the humans.  

Actually, he rotates between the bed, the bathroom floor and a couple different spots on the bedroom floor. Usually by morning he is on the bed.


----------



## Sarah79

Oh yes. Though the summer is a bit too hot to cuddle up - roll on autumn!


----------



## Rainheart

Every night! He is a great cuddler and warms my spot before bed. Then he lays by my feet. <3 my boy.


----------



## Apesan

Nope. Salty never slept with us but I will admit to a few times if curling up and sleeping with her!


----------



## jennretz

I used to let Duke sleep with me, but he actually prefers his kennel in the basement. It's much cooler and he was kenneled there from the time we brought him home. If I give him the choice, he heads to the basement...LOL I did let him sleep with me last weekend and he's a bed hog! He laid down diagonally across our king bed right in the middle. I woke up when I was about ready to fall out of bed. He had already driven my husband to the guest bedroom...


----------



## MarleyMay

I love it when Marley sleeps with us, but I'll often wake up in the middle of the night to find her on the floor next to my side of the bed, so I figure she must rotate. But there's nothing better than waking up to her stretched out next to me 

It gets to be a bit crowded, especially since our cat is used to sleeping with us too... But we make due


----------



## averageJoelene

... 

Wait, what was the question? I was too busy searching for my spot on the bed...


----------



## Dexter12

The boys do not sleep with us usually but Dex does when we're at the cottage. He has proved to be the worst bedfellow ever, he hogs up room and kicks and pushes against you when he wants more space. Archer does like to escape and wake us up in the morning though, he's my 7:00-7:30 alarm clock.


----------



## Katduf

one of the kids kindly took this one early yesterday morning....


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lgnutah

Brooks has never liked getting up on beds (I actually try to sometimes put him up and he will occasionally stay a little bit, but then jumps down)


----------



## beemerdog

From the end of May through the middle of October we sleep in my popup camper. Lately, the temps at night has been in the forties and low fifties.

When it gets this cool at night Summer sleeps under the covers with just her nose visible.


----------



## tomw

Lacie has slept with us on our King size bed since she was about 10 months old. She is a few days shy of 17 months now. Never had a problem. She actually positions herself to sleep back to back with us and sometimes will sleep with her head on the pillow next to me. I love it.


----------



## MercyMom

No, Mercy does not sleep with us or in our room at the moment. I feel that dogs need their own sleeping space. Now Mercy is in the dining room. She was in the crate several months ago. When she calms down as she gets older, she will then be allowed in our room.


----------



## MyBuddy22

He sleeps in my room with me, yes.


----------



## Deber

Nope our two goldens prefer to sleep on the cool kitchen floor or on their doggie beds in the kitchen to having to face our 7 little yorkies who always sleep in our bed. Think they would like to, but if they stand by the bed with that longing look, our little male yorkie will walk over and stand eye to eye with them until they back off. When both were tiny they slept with us, but can no longer do so without stepping on one of the little ones. They don't really mind and usually don't even leave their beds as we turn off lights and go to bed. Good cause we have a queen sized bed and 7 dogs and even though small and 2 humans is enough!! 

But we have lots of cuddle time on the couch during the day.


----------



## ScottyUSN

Yes and No.. Both my current dogs and my bridge boy Finn were/are allowed to sleep on the bed and would come up and nap in the daytime when I am home watching TV, or in the evening before I go to sleep, once it's bed time they choice to go lay on the tile out side the bedroom door, or on the dog bed.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Both sleep with me in the cooler months. Honey has a cool bed III water bed that she sleeps on in the warmer months.


----------



## Ranger

Ranger used to sleep on my bed. My bed was against a wall and he'd sprawl with his back against the wall. or with his nose pushed up so hard against the wall that his nose would whistle non-stop while he slept. One time he somehow pushed the mattress away from the wall and got stuck! Then I bought him a new dog bed and he chose his dog bed over my bed  

Now, 3 years later, his dog bed is thin and old so I thought I'd be able to coerce him onto my bed again. BUT I moved houses and the bed is no longer against a wall...and I guess he feels like he doesn't have enough room. He won't ever sprawl like he used to, he just curls up in a ball, stays there for an hour or two and then goes to sleep in his bed for the rest of the night.

On bigger beds, he's more than happy to sprawl in the MIDDLE of the bed and stay there all night. I guess my bed is too small for him to feel like he's not going to roll off the side...which he did once.


----------



## Indramario

Hii!! 
I have a question that need to to be clarify! Is t true the dogs fur is not good for health? Especially for the ladies? 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Neketa318

I'm glad to see so many who let their pups sleep with them. So many people have told me it's a bad idea, but I love having my little girl with me. She's so good and doesn't hog the bed at all, and there's nothing like a snuggly soft Golden curled up with you at night!


----------



## superslug

Jax has slept with us since pretty much day one. He'll be a year old next week and and I don't think we'll be kicking him out anytime soon. He's not a bed hog so it works for us!


----------



## Troutstreamguy

Jake lets me have a 1/4 of the bed.


----------



## Angel the dog

No, because our feng shui said no pets in our house


----------



## Lilliam

YES!!!! he sleeps anywhere he wants to and he wants to sleep on the bed, with his back pressed against me. He's so adorable, he waits until I'm in, under the covers, head on pillow, then he gives a little whimper like "now????" and I say pat the bed and he jumps up and presses his back against me. HE IS ADORABLE. I love it.

Yesterday I told Paul (my long distance relationship, like really long distance, LIKE IN ENGLAND long distance) that I was getting a bigger bed because Max and Billy really leave me little room. He came back with "You shouldn't let them in bed like that." 

My answer??? "My dogs are on the bed with me. That's non negotiable. Not even up for discussion."

He shut up. NO MAN ALIVE will tell me what to do with my dogs. Not even Hugh Laurie. Which is really weird because when he was here he was perfectly fine with the dogs in bed while he waited for me to get in. I wonder if he was putting on a show of acceptance?????? hhhhhhmmmmm............


----------



## OutWest

Actually, it might be more accurate to say that we, the human servants, are allowed to share our dogs' beds through their generosity of spirit.


----------



## lindmari89

Charlie loves to cuddle up in bed with us, especially in the mornings! Although sometimes he hogs the bed!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Gwen

"No" when my hubby is home - he works away from home 20 days of the month & "Yes" when he's away ;-)


----------



## kwhit

Absolutely! Two dogs and two cats. Wouldn't have it any other way.


----------



## Juno's Parents

Juno likes to be my pillow. Zeus likes to come sleep next to me so i can spoon him lol.


----------



## Shellbug

I can't wait until Thor sleeps with us! But he is still too young :-/


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Michelle/Flynn

Before I got Flynn, I was "the dog won't sleep in my bed, he will do this and I will do this" Yeah that did not last long, before I knew it once he was sleeping through the night and didn't pee everywhere he was right up there with me. Now he sleeps at the end of the bed every night. Only when it gets really hot does he go and lay in his bed or the tile in the bathroom.


----------



## lennym

he's part of the family so he can sleep where he wants..!!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rylee's Mom Too

No. That's my one place that I don't want dog hair. Rylee never wanted on the bed anyway. I think it was too warm for her. My previous golden, Jessie, didn't like it either, which was fine with me. My cat does sleep with me though.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Burd

Dixie sleeps with me.  She takes up 3/4 of my twin bed and usually ends up with all of the covers!
Unless it's hot, then she'll jump off and sleep underneath the bed.


----------



## 4paws

My oldest dog sleeps in the bed or floor depending what he chooses but the pup (Retriver mix) sleeps on the floor on the dog bed because he turns my bed white!


----------



## olliversmom

Ollie just started and now Tyson gets in the act also. Kinda like having 2 big teddy bears in bed


----------



## Katduf

olliversmom said:


> Ollie just started and now Tyson gets in the act also. Kinda like having 2 big teddy bears in bed


I love this! That's so true, they are like giant teddy bears that squish you all night long. Best way to sleep!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ripley16

Ripley will come into bed with me for an hour or so to cuddle, but she always ends up on the floor. She usually sleeps in the kitchen in her bed. It's nice in the summer because the tile floor is nice and cool and she will shift between her bed and the tile.


----------



## Eowyn

I would love to be able to have them in bed with me, but I am a violent sleeper and prefer to not accidentally mutilate the dog.


----------



## mddolson

I voted yes, but I need to qualify. We have for last 25 years allowed the dogs to sleep on our bed. However with our latest (Bella) we decided to keep her on the floor. She sleeps in our bedroom, but on her own bed, not ours.

Mike D


----------



## abradshaw71

Josie starts off the night with me, but eventually ends up on the floor next to the side of the bed I sleep on. As soon as my alarm goes off in the morning, I roll over and reach down to pet her.


----------



## Sanna Fase

Getting our puppy at the end of this month. "Hoping" she won't sleep with us, but she'll definitely be in our room.


----------



## Jamm

Now that Joey and I have a basement apartment, he sleeps with me every night  He is quite the bed hog...


----------



## Katduf

It's getting cold here now, so at night I'm sandwiched between two goldens trying to spoon me. And if I have to get up in the night, I have to climb out the top of the bed because they tend to trap me under the covers. And I love it! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Katduf

Last night...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sunlovesun

Katduf, that is SO cute!!!!!

Is she a girl? I wish my puppy would snuggle close to me like that  Oh well, all the more reason to keep buying more goldens until I have one that does!


----------



## Katduf

sunlovesun said:


> Katduf, that is SO cute!!!!!
> 
> Is she a girl? I wish my puppy would snuggle close to me like that  Oh well, all the more reason to keep buying more goldens until I have one that does!


Yes that's Stormy girl. She turned 1 in April, and she's such a bed hog. Bear (2 years) also sleeps on the bed too. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sdhgolden

I love having my pups on the bed with me! They're so cuddly!
This was last night:

Charlie (looks like she's about to fall off!)








Ben a little later (oh Ben.....)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Susan: w/ Summit we climb

This wasn't the plan, but even though I don't let him in bed, he jumps onto my blanket and snuggles up, I guess it makes sense: we're his family, and he's ours.


----------



## Holly's Mum

Yep, wouldn't have it any other way! It the summer she keeps to the bottom of the bed, but when it's cooler she lies pressed up against me!


----------



## Karen2

awhhh I'm jealous of all the bed sleepers, Sierra used to sleep with us almost every night. Lance will come up for 10 to 15 minutes once in awhile and then gets down.
I think he gets too hot, but he isn't a cuddler either.
---I miss my night, night, kisses from Sierra....


----------



## randi

Christi let us sleep with her in her king sized bed. Another one of the million things I miss since she left for the Bridge. ?


----------



## 1oldparson

Yes, Ginger does. She'll start the night at the bottom of the bed between my wife and me. When she gets too warm, she gets off and lays on the floor and then back up on the bed in the morning. And, if I try to sleep in, as soon as it's daylight, she'll stand on me or lay on me and tries to lick my hands or chin until I give in and get up. However, she lets my wife sleep in as long as she wants. Go figure - and it's a full size bed, not a King or even a Queen so it's snug.


----------



## Jige

All 4 sleep on the bed during the winter in the summer only Waase and Ashij sleep all night on the bed. Jige starts out on the bed but gets to warm and Gaabii prefers to fall asleep looking out the window.


----------



## thorbreafortuna

I thought I had replied to this thread but I don't see it. Thor sleeps on my bed at least part of the night if not all. My young adult kids both get up really early for work (like 4:00 AM) so around that time he often goes to lie on the carpet in the hallway. I think he wants to make sure he doesn't miss them to say good bye before they go.
Here is a picture of him patiently waiting for me to wake up.


----------



## Jeepfisher

Not only no but heck no..... only when we go camping but Odie and Lucy stay in the shop in kennels..... They are house dogs for the most part but sleeping in the house is out.... They are out in the woods all day in the fields and we don't know what would be coming in on them. They aren't allowed on the furniture at all.


----------



## cgriffin

Sorry to hear that.

Yep, all my dogs have always been welcome to sleep in bed with us. My dachshund will stay under the covers totally hidden all night. Ben, my pup comes up for a while but then he overheats and goes back to the dog bed or the couch.


----------



## lloyddobler

My pup is only 11 weeks old and is a chew-aholic. So I have him in his crate right now, but will allow him in the bed as soon as he's past that point. I allowed all of my previous dogs in bed and must say I probably loved it even more than them!


----------



## mag&bays mom

They sure do! I just wonder how many hour of sleep the hubs and I have lost because of it : they both are some bed hogs.


----------



## ktkins7

Ella sleeps on the bed with me on the nights I'm not working (I work midnight shift). When I sleep during the day sometimes she sleeps with me and sometimes she doesn't.

She did sleep with my parents on their bed for a while, but hasn't been recently. Instead she parks herself on "her" couch downstairs. Sometimes she will go upstairs in the middle of the night to go on their bed.


----------



## Cody'sMom

Well, never say never. On 9-5-2013 I posted this:

"No. Cody gives off too much heat - he's like a little furnace. He's also too snorty and snorey and the lack of consideration of where he puts his paws is appalling!"

Then last month I spent 6 days in the hosptial and pretty much every rule I had set in stone for 11 years got "undone" and now Cody sleeps with us in a queen size bed. If he moves around too much and keeps me awake, I'll go to the guest bed.


----------



## photoweborama

There should be a "sometimes". She sleeps on the floor but jumps on the bed when she thinks I should be getting up, which is much earlier than I think it should be....


----------



## photoweborama

mag&bays mom said:


> they both are some bed hogs.


why is that? I'm on my second golden and they both do this....:


----------



## Brave

photoweborama said:


> why is that? I'm on my second golden and they both do this....:



I think there is something about him needing to be close. Bear is a bed hog because if I move away from him he stretches out to keep me close. And then when he rolls over he pushes me out of bed. So I fight fire with fire. When I want to stretch out, I just push him out of the way. Lol.


----------



## Eowyn

Cody'sMom said:


> If he moves around too much and keeps me awake, I'll go to the guest bed.


HA HA HA! ROFL! You move?!?! That is too funny! 
:appl: :appl: :appl: :appl: :appl:


----------



## lhowemt

Cody'sMom said:


> If he moves around too much and keeps me awake, I'll go to the guest bed.


 Yes! DING DING DING!!!
We have a winner here! 

Love it


----------



## Test-ok

Wouldn't have it any other way.


----------



## Dave92

Would love for my pups to sleep with me but they can never stay put in my bed


----------



## KW812

Typically they like their beds or a cool floor... but if there's thunder, lightening, or even hard winds, they're on me like a second skin!


----------



## Pilgrim123

Pilgrim and Lily would both go to sleep on their mats in the bedroom. As soon as we started to snore and they thought we wouldn't notice, there would be two very gentle intruders who'd creep up between us. We have only an old-fashioned double bed, so it was a bit of a squeeze. Girlie has now taken over the hot water bottle duties.


----------



## Jud

Yup. Cara and I slept in a spoon position (much to my partner's dissatisfaction) from the day I got her until the night before she went to the 'Rainbow Bridge'. We'd also sleep together cuddled on the chaise in the backyard during summer and on the sofa during winter for those day naps when nothing can make you feel better in the world.. than holding your Golden as you both drift off and it is cold outside and you have an instant 'Electric Blanket' !


----------



## BuddyinFrance

Buddy is allowed to sleep with me but he is not much of a snuggler. He sleeps at the foot of my bed until he gets too hot and then jumps down on to the floor in the early hours to do a house patrol. Once he is satisfied that the kids are all OK he then finishes the night on the floor in the hall in between all four bedrooms! I had 2 cavs before and they snuggled up so much sometimes I felt suffocated!


----------



## quilter

My husband won't allow it except in the camper. In the camper it's great. He goes to bed at 10:30, and won't budge until we push him off. We've slept in until 9am sometimes. He does take every inch of bed he can get. Really loves to stretch out.


----------



## elway

I absolutely love cuddling with my pup, but we only allow it on sofas/chairs, never in the bed. Let's just say there are times when three's a crowd. Even letting him on the living room furniture was a big thing for me. He's the first pet I've had who gets those privileges.


----------



## Jessie&Mom

Jessie has been sleeping in our bed with us since she was 6 months old. My Husband and I have to sleep on the very edges of the bed to fit around her, but we make it work lol


----------



## Jesse'sGirl7407

We tried the whole sleeping in the kennel thing when we first brought Charlie home(he was six weeks) but the high pitched crying was unbearable. Plus we lived in an apartment and were worried about keeping the neighbors up. So up onto the bed and he quieted instantly, laid down and went to sleep. Actually worked out well for potty training- if I felt him move around I would take him out. Now he prefers the floor. Sometimes he'll start out on the bed but usually he's up there no longer than half an hour then he wants his own space to sprawl out in. Plus he does this thing where he sleeps on his back right next to the wall with his feet in the air....goof.


----------



## Jud

Cara....from day one for 12 years...


----------



## Panama Rob

Couple of funny stories here.....KC was never allowed on the furniture early on. He found himself a den beneath a coffee table in a corner in the living room where he liked to sleep. One day when he was about seven I walked past the guest bedroom and he is sprawled out on his side on the guest bed sound asleep. He was properly oriented stretched out with his head on the pillow. I never corrected him but just allowed him to have that bed and room at his convenience after that. For the rest of his life he would sleep on that bed whenever he wanted.

About three years ago I had a girlfriend who had two dogs...a boxer and a labradoodle and her dogs slept on the bed....I didn't mind except the dogs would sleep right up against Us and would generate a lot of heat making it too toasty under the covers...of course she would be wrapped in the blanket on one side and the dogs would be against me on the other side weighting the covers so I could not easily uncover to vent heat or adjust my temp. One night about 3 a.m. I was sound asleep and the next thing I knew the boxer had jumped onto the bed. The front feet inadvertently landed square on my groin....the front legs were closely followed by the back legs which also landed square then the front legs pushed off followed by the back legs. In a reflex move I was in a crunch position groaning in pain until I had no breath left to make noises. I rolled to my right onto the floor. My GF woke up and turned on the lights wanting an explanation and I was unable to talk. I wasn't sure if she was crying tears of sympathy or from trying to contain laughter inside after she found out what happened and was reasonably certain that I would survive. So that's my story of a low blow from a boxer in the middle of the night.


----------



## actuallyitsmadi

We've tried to get our golden, Anna, to sleep with us. However, she will usually get up and go to her bed in the laundry room. All of our other dogs sleep with us, though.


----------



## alphadude

Panama Rob said:


> The front feet inadvertently landed square on my groin....the front legs were closely followed by the back legs which also landed square then the front legs pushed off followed by the back legs.


I hear you Rob, my younger guy Puffy has a knack for doing that same thing. I think he does it on purpose.

Both of my guys are usually found hogging large portions of the king size bed. Most nights, it's me, the wife, Axl, Puffy and even the cat.


----------



## Susan: w/ Summit we climb

Both of ours come in to snuggle when we go to bed, but they spend most of the night on the cool tile floor beside the bed.

Edited to add: I don't know why the sig pictures aren't visible. I didn't change anything.


----------



## rabernet

When I first voted, Noah was a puppy. As of New Year's Eve, he "graduated" from his crate and can choose where he sleeps. 

He starts off on the cool tile, and within an hour ends up on the bed. During the night he gets on the floor again, and by the time we wake up in the morning, he's gotten back on the bed during the night.


----------



## Ozzy666

Slept at the foot of our waterbed until she was 5.


----------



## puddles everywhere

Yup, from day 1. During the warmer months she prefers the hardwood floors but it's cooling off and she is back. It's nice that she can finally get on the bed by herself. Standing beside the bed while I boost her 65 lbs up was getting old.

She has the most wonderful wake up routine, takes about 20 minutes of stretching, yawns, cuddles and kisses. It's a wonderful golden alarm  Of course laying on top of me when she is ready to get up makes it a little hard to get out of the bed, but a simple word... "outside" and it's off to the door.


----------



## hazlenuts

we have her sleep on her doggy bed on the floor next to us..... but every morning she climbs onto our bed before we wake up. Usually in a way that pinches the bed covers off of me and I wake up cold lol


----------



## whemtp

My last Golden did, but not my current one. The problem we had with the first one was the dog took up too much room and would kick my back for more when she wanted it. We trained our current one to sleep on the floor. She will not even jump up on our beds. That being said, she will steal your spot on the couch.


----------



## LdyTlfrd

Yes along with her jack russell brother, Phoenix. 

When Phoenix came to his forever home (Nov 2009), hubby said no pets on the bed. Phoenix would sneak into bed with us during the night, despite having his crate in our bedroom. My son bought Phoenix a doggie bed which sits next to my side of the bed, he'll get up once I fall asleep (not hubby) and sleep in his bed until dawn when he re-joins us in bed. 

When Luna came to her forever home (Jun 2016), hubby said no pets on the bed. My bil gave us his late great dane's crate and we started training Luna to sleep in that but in our bedroom. We also moved the crate downstairs during the day so she could have a "safe" place during the day. 

Luna's nightly routine would be, she'd be in our bed while we watched the late news, hubby would say, "Ok Luna go to your own bed" and she would jump off and go into her crate for the night. We let her out in the morning to go outside, once back in she'd snuggle in bed with us until we had to get up. 

Last month, she had a kidney infection and was in pain, so we would let her sleep in our bed & she's been there every night since. Hubby tried the "Ok Luna go to your own bed", which she would but then jump back in ours lol. We do notice that she sleeps longer into the morning when she's in our bed so we've let her stay.


----------



## alphadude

Max has now joined Puffy, Jax, Lila (the cat) and my wife and I. Good thing it's a king sized bed.


----------



## jennretz

alphadude said:


> Max has now joined Puffy, Jax, Lila (the cat) and my wife and I. Good thing it's a king sized bed.




They're can't be much room there! LOL


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1oldparson

No, we sleep with her...


----------



## alphadude

jennretz said:


> They're can't be much room there! LOL
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There's room enough for now. When Max is 75 lbs, that might be a little tighter.


----------



## Michael Pandolph

I definitely would like mine.


----------



## Pilgrim123

1oldparson said:


> No, we sleep with her...


Obviously you are a yoga enthusiast, capable of curling up like a pretzel! :laugh:


----------

